# GT: Game 15vs Lakers 12/2



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(7-7) @ Los Angeles Lakers(10-5)

WHEN: Saturday, December 2nd at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA the CW; NBAtv; KABC 790 AM 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Paul Davis

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Lakers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Smush Parker | Kobe Bryant | Luke Walton | Lamar Odom | Andrew Bynum

Lakers Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Maurice Evans | Kwame Brown

Q's Quote:
"Livingston seems to be getting into the groove we all expected, Mobley has had two consecutive good games and will those follow up into Saturday's matchup? No doubt in my mind they will leading me to think the Clippers will take care of business on their home floor. Expect Brand and Mobley to lead the scoring load and Livingston to drop a ton of dimes."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 102-97
Q's Prediction Record: 10-4

*​


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

The last time the Lakers defeated the Clips to send them on a 5 game losing streak. The Clips just broke that streak, abet playing at home against Memphis, the team with the worst record in the NBA.

Lakers are hot, lead by Kobe. Clips are still very shaky. Would be nice if Clips can pull off a win, but the way the Lakers have been playing, the Clips will have to show a level of precision and coherence that they have just begun to show faint signs of in the last two games.

And if the Clips don't come in wanting to take the game from the Lakers, they won't win.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

This will be my first clipper game since Game 4 against the Suns last year in the playoffs!  I cant wait!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Tough game to call. Who knows which clipper team will show up. Who knows which livingston/Cassell/Brand will show up.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

As of 850pm 


```
Visitor  	Wagers  	Line  	 Home  	  	Wagers  Line
L.A. Lakers  	137  	  	+3  	 L.A. Clippers  117  	-3 

Consensus  	L.A. Lakers  	137  	  L.A. Clippers  	117  	 

Consensus on Over/Under
		Over Wagers 	Total 	Under Wagers
  		41  	  	196  	2 
  		43  	  	196.5  	12 
  		87  	  	197  	26 
Consensus  	134  	  		40
```


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

ARG !! I guess I'll put the play in when I leave the house for the game. Let's see if it moves or not..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need this one. Not because of it is a rival but they need all the wins right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I see why the Clippers are struggling.....they're starting
Paul Davis! What the hell is wrong with Dunleavy?

I want the Clippers to win so the Suns can catch the Lakers for
the Division lead. =)

One of the few times I'll cheer for the Clips.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Kaman exists to torment all Clippers fans... and Kobe just traveled his *** off on an and-one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Quasi-Quasar said:


> Kaman exists to torment all Clippers fans... and Kobe just traveled his *** off on an and-one.



I agree. Although the foul was commited before the travel. He shouldnt have been given the basket and free throws, he wasn't really in the act of shooting when hit.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Kaman seems to brush his hair back after every everything, cut that hair man!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

DAMNNNNNNNN what a block by livingston on kobe!! that was sickkk


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

did the lakers bring vlade divac back as a coach?



:angel:


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Livingston is on a tear...wow


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cadarn said:


> did the lakers bring vlade divac back as a coach?
> :angel:


apparently he gave special lessons to smush parker :raised_ey


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

A string of very poor calls put the lakers up by 8 at the half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> apparently he gave special lessons to smush parker :raised_ey



After getting owned by Sam all these times for the same thing, maybe he just learned something from him? :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well, life is this way... at least we know Livingston can play D.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> A string of very poor calls put the lakers up by 8 at the half.



Nothing to with the fact Clips are shooting 38 percent, while the laters are shooting 50? (and more aggressive to the rack, just like the first game).


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nothing to with the fact Clips are shooting 38 percent, while the laters are shooting 50? (and more aggressive to the rack, just like the first game).


Yeah I guess that too, Lakers are just on fire right now... in terms of the way they play teh game, first couple of games, Lakers were playing like All stars to win games...

I dunno, I think Sam is killing us, I mean the way he constantly insists on shooting the ball, he's not moving it.

I wish I were in the game.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

cadarn said:


> A string of very poor calls put the lakers up by 8 at the half.


Laker should be up 10+ if they just made their free throws. 



Lakers aren't playing at their peak. Kobe isn't even 100%. Vlad still doesn't have his shooting touch. Players are still learning the triangle. The Lakers are only going to get better.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> I dunno, I think Sam is killing us, I mean the way he constantly insists on shooting the ball, he's not moving it.


yeah, 4-9 is not bad, but he still takes too many shots.

Another large problem is the inability of the clippers to make a three.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nothing to with the fact Clips are shooting 38 percent, while the laters are shooting 50? (and more aggressive to the rack, just like the first game).


it's easy to be aggressive when you know you'll always get a foul call.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> it's easy to be aggressive when you know you'll always get a foul call.



Its easy to know you will get a foul call when a team fouls instead of playing solid defense.. This has been a problem for the Clippers all season so far. Poor help defense resulting in the other team going to the line often.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

damn cat hit two threes 

and we're up by one

:woot:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cat mobley is my hero. 

:bananallama:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Its easy to know you will get a foul call when a team fouls instead of playing solid defense.


werent there a bunch of laker fans crying over the piston series cuz of the refs


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> werent there a bunch of laker fans crying over the piston series cuz of the refs



I wasn't one of them.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kaman' shooting is killing. The 11 rebounds are nice, but it would be nice if he had more than 1 offensive.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I wasn't one of them.


im going to rep you for this


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Brand and kaman stinking it up on the offensive end. Brand looks like hes lost a few inches on his verticle too...almost getting hung a couple times on dunks.

Kamans rebounding well, but clippers arent converting on the other end. 

Ugly game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

maggette trying his hardest to lose the game for us. Big 6-8 point swing with his turnovers on what should have been baskets by him. Finally he hits one.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

vlade is schooling tim thomas right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> im going to rep you for this



Thanks I think.

Lakers lost that series because they got there asses handed to them by an amazing defensive team. No excuses needed, lakers got out played, and out coached that series.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

ugly indeed... Clippers are sure missing Vlad's sweet shooting


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

lLol, and to think we had such high hopes this season. :lol: 

We are not the Heat... we're not going to start 9-10 and then go on to win the championship.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dunleavvy actually called a great play out of the timeout, but thomas bricked the wide open three.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

kaman out of the game, but maggette completely taking over for him on the boards.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish all the players were as good as they were last year... like Kaman in midseason form and such...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i hate tim thomas

what a waste of money


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Thomas still plays for the Suns, it's obvious... he keeps killing LA teams, only it's our team this time...


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Tim Thomas is nothing more than a condiment cozy, bench him and put Singleton in


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

maggette turns it over again.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Perhaps the conspiricy theorists are saying that now the clippers are trying to make a greg oden run. He actuallylooked pretty good today.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

maggette, great drive and score..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

then completely falls asleep on defense and has to foul walton.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

walton playing like garbage. he might lose his spot to vlad rad...cassell misses a three


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well, if the Clippers shape up by mid season , we could still be a good team. For some reason I don't see us playing like crap all season.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

While the lakers go on to face indian, no/ok, and atlanta... the clippers have to face orlando, miami, san antonio, and utah. I'll be happy if we win two, **** I'll be happy if we win one.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cadarn said:


> While the lakers go on to face indian, no/ok, and atlanta... the clippers have to face orlando, miami, san antonio, and utah. I'll be happy if we win two, **** I'll be happy if we win one.


Maybe this loss is a turning point?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Without the EB from last season, the Clippers are a .500 team because they don't have any dependable scoring. If EB returns to form, then the Clippers will be okay, if not this will be a long season.

The Clips don't get easy baskets by fast breaking, they're not a good outside shooting team, they aren't dominating the paint like last season, they don't penetrate very often and the offensive plays they run are far from creative. 

How are the Clippers suppose to score?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> walton playing like garbage. he might lose his spot to vlad rad...cassell misses a three


One bad game isn't going to have Walton lose his spot. Everyone has their bad days once in awhile, and Luke has had alot more good days then Vlad has this season.

Your right though in terms of he may lose his starting spot later on in the season after the All-Star game.

Good game though, Clippers will make the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't have the chance to watch the game. Looks like I didn't miss much. The Clippers need to put things together and fast and I have said like 5x's already this season. I am disappointed in everyone this year even Brand...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> One bad game isn't going to have Walton lose his spot. Everyone has their bad days once in awhile, and Luke has had alot more good days then Vlad has this season.
> 
> Your right though in terms of he may lose his starting spot later on in the season after the All-Star game.
> 
> Good game though, Clippers will make the playoffs.


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

boy do the Clippers suck....Sam seems to be the only one confident enough to shoot a damn J, stupid turnovers....horrible to watch...no flow in the offense....it seems like IF NOBODY KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING ON OFFENSE so sloppy....TT creating for himself???? haha poor guy he must be frustrated, with the SUns he would get wide open layups, 3s....haha hell...people feel Sam shouldnt start anymore.....might as well throw away our season and start Livingston......


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Team needs to make kaman cut his hair. not only is it an embarrassment to the team, watch it closely. When he does his spin moves and things it goes flying in his eyes at times. For someone with ADD and whose trying to find his touch, this cant help. Kind of like the reson livingston said he doesnt let his fro out any more because it would impede his vision. 

Kaman seems to have his quickness back, and his moves, but still so many in and out shots...Cant help but wonder how many he actually shoots blind because of his terrible hair.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> boy do the Clippers suck....Sam seems to be the only one confident enough to shoot a damn J, *stupid turnovers....horrible to watch...no flow in the offense....it seems like IF NOBODY KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING ON OFFENSE so sloppy*....TT creating for himself???? haha poor guy he must be frustrated, with the SUns he would get wide open layups, 3s....haha hell...people feel Sam shouldnt start anymore.....might as well throw away our season and start Livingston......


The offense has no flow at all and is hard on the eyes. Even when the Clippers win, I don't even enjoy watching them play because it looks like 5 random guys playing pick up ball who have never played with each other before. Everything is isloation and they never seem to get easy baskets from their offensive sets.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yea, I think the Clippers should fire dunleavy and hire a motivational speaker as head coach.:clap:


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> The offense has no flow at all and is hard on the eyes. Even when the Clippers win, I don't even enjoy watching them play because it looks like 5 random guys playing pick up ball who have never played with each other before. Everything is isloation and they never seem to get easy baskets from their offensive sets.




the offense is horrible. it's like they have a team built similar to the Phoenix Suns, but they don't run at all and their point guard play is spotty. cassel is shoot first and livingston still isn't ready. the lakers looked real good their last two games. they remind me of the clipps last year. they're running a system like as if they were a college team or something. while the clipps are playing a pick up game of basketball.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> The offense has no flow at all and is hard on the eyes. Even when the Clippers win, I don't even enjoy watching them play because it looks like 5 random guys playing pick up ball who have never played with each other before. Everything is isloation and they never seem to get easy baskets from their offensive sets.


Pretty impossible to have an offensive flow if you have two players who take shots no matter, mainly MAGGETTE. He kills the flow of the offense by taking a J or trying to draw a foul by throwing his arms in the air. Give all but two of Maggette's jumpers to the man who SHOULD be taking it, and that man is ELTON BRAND.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> Pretty impossible to have an offensive flow if you have two players who take shots no matter, mainly MAGGETTE. He kills the flow of the offense by taking a J or trying to draw a foul by throwing his arms in the air. Give all but two of Maggette's jumpers to the man who SHOULD be taking it, and that man is ELTON BRAND.


MAGGETTE comes off the f****** bench!!!!!! You should be criticizing the STARTERS. Why are you depending on this one guy to bring energy, score and bring the ball up, stellar defense and have no expectations of the STARTERS?

Sound reasonable to you and whoelse????


----------

